# pdx1.600 and 12 in R type sound bad. why?



## bradd1234 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok so i was kinda into car audio in the 90's and ever since then i have pretty much used all the extra pieces up until a month ago. I upgraded, i know 15 years. Anyway I always had a little back massage in the trunk thanks to my 12 year old 12 in JL w0 connected to 2 channels of a 4 channel alpine v12 amp. Not the loudest but nice and clean. Deepish bass that hit almost all notes. Now to the so called upgrade point. pdx1.600 with 12 in duel 4 ohm r type running 2 ohm. (710 actual tested watts) I know im not running 14v but supposed to b the match made in hell. SOooooooooooooooooo disappointed. i would normally assume that i had a wiring prob and or a power prob but all i did was switch out amps subs. Yes i have 4 gage and all connections are solid. no whine no pop. Could the 1 cu ft box sound that bad? Should i do the big 3, cap? I dont think it will solve my problem. Is the stuff they are putting out today made so cheap this is all u get? will my current honda ever sound like my 87 integra? I dont get it. I was gonna keep the new getup for the next 15 years and the way it sounds now it would make a good keg stand. ANY HELP...........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your pm, the sub NEEDS to be in a ported box.


----------

